# Mr Minit



## Ronners

Are Mr Minit still in Tokyo? There used to be one in Hiroo, but it has closed. Anyone know another one, or similar to get my shoes re-healed?


----------



## larabell

Ronners said:


> Are Mr Minit still in Tokyo? There used to be one in Hiroo, but it has closed. Anyone know another one, or similar to get my shoes re-healed?


There's something very similar (could be a Mr. Minit or some kind of knock-off) in the Tokyo Hands in Shinjuku (Takashimaya building). I forget which floor but it's right on the Hands side of the bridge that connects Hands to the Kinokuniya next door. I think it's the 5th or 6th floor.


----------



## msronela

Hello! there is one in Nihombashi subway station. It is on the "hallway" to Asakausa line and Tozai line. It opens late about 11 in the morning. You can ask any station clerk in Nihombashi on how to get there.


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> There's something very similar (could be a Mr. Minit or some kind of knock-off) in the Tokyo Hands in Shinjuku (Takashimaya building). I forget which floor but it's right on the Hands side of the bridge that connects Hands to the Kinokuniya next door. I think it's the 5th or 6th floor.


There are several:
In Shibuya-ku, they have a branch in
Shibuya Prime - next to 109 building, 1st floor
Tokyu Toyoko Dept Store - West Building, 3rd floor
Tokyo Metro - next to Miyamasuzaka ticket gate
Shibuya Tokyu Inn - 1st floor
Shibuya Seibu Dept Store - Building A, 2nd floor
Ebisu Mitsukoshi Dept Store - B1
Ebisu Atré - 5th floor
plus Takashimaya Dept Store in Shinjuku


----------



## Ronners

msronela said:


> Hello! there is one in Nihombashi subway station. It is on the "hallway" to Asakausa line and Tozai line. It opens late about 11 in the morning. You can ask any station clerk in Nihombashi on how to get there.


Thanks for your advice. also found one in Ichigaya subway station, so well healed again now. Thanks all................


----------

